
Ask HN: Mentioning apps I've written using scraped data during job interviews? - apologised
I&#x27;ve a football app I&#x27;ve built over the past ~4 years that utilises data from a variety of sources, all &quot;illegally&quot; obtained. Football data is <i>impossible</i> to obtain as a student any other way..<p>The backend parts and client itself are my best work, and as I&#x27;m going into my first interviews here soon I&#x27;d really like to show it off as a portfolio piece. Some of the features I&#x27;m most proud of recreating are completely tied to the content, live player heatmaps for example so it&#x27;s hard to piece it out into more appropriate contexts.<p>I&#x27;ll be interviewing for iOS positions at more hack friendly, startup-y, smaller places if that makes sense, only one traditional company. Going to play it by ear while I&#x27;m in there obviously, but I&#x27;m wondering if maybe I&#x27;m worrying too much ahead of time? Is this more common than I think?
======
user5994461
It's good. Show your app.

When you talk about it, don't use words like "illegal" or "scraping" or
"illegally obtained". Really, no need to insist on that ^^

------
sharemywin
only if they point blank ask, you could just say you "worked with" an outside
company to get the data. They don't have to know that "worked with" meant
scrape off their site.

~~~
sharemywin
Also, you might want to take that app down if it's in prod. "You don't want
nasty letters from lawyers."

~~~
apologised
That's good, thank you! And it's only installed on mine and a few friend's
devices, should be ok

------
Eridrus
You are almost certainly worrying too much.

